# Our little black beauties



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

My Bella is now almost 9 months old ... And one of the troubles we've found is getting a good photo of her. I look at all the pics of various other colours of cockapoos on here with envy as I rarely get such fab snaps of her 

So post of your pics of black cockapoos lets have a giggle and go all soft admiring our gorgeous black poos!

Here is a recent one  she makes me laugh on a daily basis!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My brother has a black dog and I was just reading about this very issue. You need to always bounce light back to them so either find a large white sheet or reflector or stand with your back to a light wall. Focus on the eyes and provide some contrast, a colourful collar or toy and if you have the luxury of a fancy camera underexpose a bit. If I had a black dog I'd pay for a pro reflector and get them used to it from the get go.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Neither of them cockapoos but I have had two black dogs and never found too much trouble getting decent photos of them - but I do the majority of my decent photos outside where there is much better light as indoor shots can often rely on flash.

This is Chance recently


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is a beautiful shot and a beautiful dog!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

That is one sleepy poo lovely. I think its the curls that make it harder to see the facial features in black poos, Savannah is so much easier to photograph than Arlo, good lighting is a must and it does seem to get a bit easier as they get older.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

jac said:


> My Bella is now almost 9 months old ... And one of the troubles we've found is getting a good photo of her. I look at all the pics of various other colours of cockapoos on here with envy as I rarely get such fab snaps of her


Your camera is probably taking it's light reading from the lightest part of the picture (the radiator in your picture).

If you camera or phone has a spot metering setting, use that and it should expose for the bit it is pointing at.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh we do love a glossy black 'poo. Absolutely beautiful. If we were to get no.2 it would definitely be black


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

arlo said:


> That is one sleepy poo lovely. I think its the curls that make it harder to see the facial features in black poos, Savannah is so much easier to photograph than Arlo, good lighting is a must and it does seem to get a bit easier as they get older.
> View attachment 49457
> View attachment 49465


Wow Arlo is gorgeous and looks so much like Bella.

Thanks everyone really nice to see other poos I need to start making more effort in my photographing, gonna take the advice on board and have a look at my settings and trial more outdoor pictures especially now the weather is picking up hopefully get some nicer photos.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Another thought - I take lots and lots of photos when we are out in the hope I will get a few good ones - as well as natural photos both of mine are used to stopping and posing for photos - which means a still dog so time to get a nice shot


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's my lovely Max. He might be upside down tho.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Nope, just sideways (but just as delicious!)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ta da! My gift to you xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It looks like she is proud of you too.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Very difficult to get a decent picture. In one out of a thousand you can distinguish the face from the proverbial .

Here is a semi decent one.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is way better than semi decent. I love the way you can see all the whorls in her fur.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

You are far too nice!!

They are gone. Haircut took them away 3 weeks ago.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks cute love the black poo's! I know how hard it is to take a picture of a dark head it's not fair Molly has a brown head so often in pictures when she was a baby she just looked like a blur


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you Marion.....took that before I was given advice on which way to hold the I pad to get the photos the right way up! I do admire your computer skills!


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Peanut said:


> Very difficult to get a decent picture. In one out of a thousand you can distinguish the face from the proverbial .
> 
> Here is a semi decent one.


She is beautiful  similar coat to Bella's, haha I often find she gets lost in her hair and sometimes we don't know her head from her bum when she all curled up! 

I'd love to see her now she been cut! you have any pics on here already?

And I'm also iPad user so apologies on the side ways upside photos still not mastered uploading properly yet ...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I LOVE black poos 
I'm definitely of the opinion that natural light is way better than flash and outside better than in. 
Dot's eye's are very dark and small, more poodle than cocker eyes, and her head is very hairy. So with her it helps if she has had a hair cut or the wind is in her face or she is looking up with a bit of white showing around her eye. If all else fails resort to props or actions shots to distract from the lack of eyes 

Dot pics:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki's eyes are slightly lighter and her coat doesn't grow quite so madly. She is also more of a poser


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Love love love dot and Kiki your pics are brilliant, I love looking at pics of other black poos, it's quite amazing how similar they all look to my Bella, I've met so many cockapoos and other doodle crosses but not yet met a black one. 

When we get our next one I was thinking a brown or a red one but you know what I think I may have to get another black beauty!


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Hairy pooch!


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Really puppy dog eyes  this was taken before I took her to the vets to get spayed ... 'Please mummy don't do it don't take me there'


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

jac said:


> Love love love dot and Kiki your pics are brilliant, I love looking at pics of other black poos, it's quite amazing how similar they all look to my Bella, I've met so many cockapoos and other doodle crosses but not yet met a black one.
> 
> When we get our next one I was thinking a brown or a red one but you know what I think I may have to get another black beauty!


I do think that Bella, Peanut and Dot definitely have a 'look' going on  Where did you get Bella from?
When we were thinking of another my OH said 'any colour as long as it is black'. 
Frankly I don't really care what colour, shape or size 
Amongst gun dog friends there is a saying that chocolate = stupid. I'm sure that is not true, but chocolate working gundogs are a bit of a rarity.
Red are definitely very popular, I think anything that has become super popular you just need to be extra careful with and ensure that the breeders are not breeding for colour as a number one priority.


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Found her on pets 4 homes, breeder lived in Bolton, we'd waited ages for an American cockapoo and so this was the first one relatively local where we got a choice. Where you get yours from?

Bella is very shy so I'm not sure we'd get one from her again. However I am told that American cocker spaniels do tend be a shy breed. Not that I don't love Bella she just can be frightened of the silliest of things.

Yes heard that about chocolate dogs and also established how rare red cockapoos seem to be which mean the prices go up considerably. We are not in any rush for another yet as Bella not even 1. 

I think going on a waiting list for a more established breeder is something we'd consider as I'd be more than happy to wait. And then I don't think I would mind what colour size or shape either.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Silly to buy for colour in my opinion, much better to choose by health and temperment of the parents. Rufus was bright red at first now he is really fading with a lot of white hairs coming through.


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah Bella was a glossy black and now she has silvery hairs coming through all over and appears to be browning too. I love watching her grow and change


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely black beauties, I had heard chocolate labs were meant to be harder to train which is why you don't really see chocolate working type ones, didn't know it was other breeds too.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is Stela...last picture is right after her groom and the eyes were nicely visible


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Stela is just lovely!!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I love this thread

All of the black poos look like peanut, specially Jac.

A couple of photos made by a friend who is a professional photographer. He stayed 3 weeks at home when Peanut was a baby and it drove him mad the fact that he couldn't get decent photos of her. And that is someone with 40 years of experience and the most amazing equipment.....

Anyway, here are 2 good ones....


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

The second one


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok...........
A third one.....
I stop now posting


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't stop posting, I love Peanut. 
I really like that first picture - a puppy's hopes are in those eyes.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!! The second one reminds me of Stela in this picture! I think the trick is to have them look up


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

How lovely come home from work to my black poo then get such joy from admiring all your black poos!!! 

I love that a professional photographer struggled to get decent pics too, that is reassuring haha! Seems the more fluff the harder the pic. Wish I had more of Bella when she was a baby puppy


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Just found this one 12 weeks old ish


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She has such a round little face, sweetie


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

she's so cute love the little tuff of hair sticking out on top of her head


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> she's so cute love the little tuff of hair sticking out on top of her head


Check out his tuft .."mummy take it out immediately" or "mummy I know you want my hair long but please sort it out"


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too funny


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Stela and Peanut are clones

They even have the little white beard

Gorgeous.


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Must be a thing with black poos Bella got a white beard and a bit in her tummy too!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Reading a newspaper I just saw this:
http://caninenoir.tumblr.com


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Fantastic photos - even with the black background you can still see their beautiful faces!! I LOVE black dogs


----------

